# New Timing Belt Making Noise....Help!



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

I installed the new timing belt and the engine runs great. The only problem was that it was making a rubbing sound coming from somewhere. I stripped the front end of the motor down to look at the crank pulley plates. I believer the plates taper goes toward the crank pulley. I didnt notice a difference between the two plates. Noticed that the crank seal was slightly protuded outward on the bottom...tapped in but no luck..still makes noise. I pulled the bottom timing cover back off and re-aligned everything, put bottom cover on with a few bolts and seems as thought its rubbing against the cover. As the engine was running, i pushed on the bottom cover with my finger and the noise got worse. What gives? It didnt do this before the timing belt install. Does bottom cover hold the plates in or does the balancer? Any ideas would be great. For now im gonna take my frusteration out on the Wii. Thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not familiar with you vehicle but sometimes there is a rubber seal on the timing cover, it might not be positioned properly and is letting the pulley touch. Best of luck.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember, there are some rubber grommets in between the front cover and the back cover... did one get left out??


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

On the front cover and bottom cover there is a rubber "gasket" that goes around the perimeter. There are however some rubber grommets on the back of the rear cover (the one with the timing marks on it. I had to silicone one in place. The noise is there with both the bottom and front cover removed anyway. Im starting to think that i might want to check the rear cover and see if anything is contacting the rubber cam seals. Also the rear cover might be pushed out too far and coming into contact with the cam gears....I dunno im at a loss. There were no parts left out when i completely reinstalled everything. As far as the front covers go, the only other seal/grommet might be one that goes around the inside opening of the cranks snout opening. Anymore thoughts would be great.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the plates on both sides of the crank gear for wear... maybe they got turned around, it has to be something stupid


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

well, i looked at the plates on either side of the crank gear and they do show some wear. The taper should be towards the inside right? What about the rear plate coming into contact with the cam gears? What about cam seals? I didnt use lube on the cam seals but they looked like they went in okay. THe bottom crank plate did show some unusual wear. Are there any differences between the two plates? Is there any lube i should have used in this whole timing belt change process? I'll keep looking on my next set of days off. Thanks to all who've helped.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

frt & rr plates are the same, I am just wondering if they are turned around? can you see any wear on the belt?
might try pulling the plugs and turning the engine by hand to see if you can find the problem..


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

well i looked at the plates before and it was pretty clear which sides went toward the crank gear. In another thread, i posted about the timing being off and rotating the motor by hand. This was done prior to my knowledge about the timing being off. This happened while trying to remove the bottom crank bolt. Long story short, the crank gear jumped about 7 teeth. Although, i started the motor and it runs like it did before the belt change, its just this whining rubbing noise. Im gonna pull the cam gears off and the rear plate to see if there are any rub marks. What about the tenisoner? Its new, but i could of been bad from Nissan?....thanks for the replies


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

getting a new "bad" tensioner is pretty rare, having a clogged oiler is more common


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sure you got tensioner adjusted properly?
Surely this is a 2.0 right?
Did you install your camshaft sprocket correctly?
Take a pic of the engine without it's cove please straight on and at on angle please....


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry, engine is all back together and running. I installed a new tensioner and loosened up the belt. Now it runs great. THe only other problem is after about 15 to 30 seconds after startup, the engine knocks. This happens for a few minutes and then goes away. Any suggestions?


----------

